# Socks on 16 peg loom



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi all,

I recently found a round 16 peg loom in a bag of craft things, and looked for a pattern to make socks with it. I managed to find a patten for a baby sock that was loomed in very thick yarn on a small 16 peg rectangular loom. I have one of them in storage. I had some 8 ply wool/acrylic blend yarn so started making one using that. I was worried that I would not be able to do a heel turn, as I have seen videos where you have to do short row heels. The pattern I found was so much easier. I loom knit using the e-wrap stitch for twenty rounds, then I loom knit using the flat stitch on eight pegs, and the e-wrap on the other eight pegs for ten rounds, then I did another twenty rows of 16 e-wrap stitches. It turns the heel without doing short rows. It will be a house sock, so it didn't have to be perfect, but I am impressed. The flat stitch side (front of foot) is thinner than the e-wrap heel side, and that is what makes the turn. Pretty clever really. I post a photo of the sock yesterday, and will try and attach it again now.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Looks great


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks, and I will post another photo when I have finished the pair.


----------



## diansirkin (Feb 3, 2012)

I also just made a pair of slipper socks on a 24 peg round loom with bulky yarn-so easy, fast and they're so comfortable. I am now making 1 (hopefully 2!) on a rectangular sock loom with thinner yarn.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

diansirkin said:


> I also just made a pair of slipper socks on a 24 peg round loom with bulky yarn-so easy, fast and they're so comfortable. I am now making 1 (hopefully 2!) on a rectangular sock loom with thinner yarn.


I would like to do that later on too....as they go so quickly on a loom. Do you do a heel?


----------



## diansirkin (Feb 3, 2012)

MaryCarter said:


> I would like to do that later on too....as they go so quickly on a loom. Do you do a heel?


Sorry for late response. I just read your question, Yes, I did do a heel on the round loom. Haven't reached the heel on the rectangular loom, yet. Since it's been hot here in Florida. I did put it aside, but hope to finish at least 1! (sock, that is, lol).


----------

